# Amp for my system



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

the sub i got is a Rockford Fosgate HE2 (model RFP3412), and it says 4ohms... what is a good amp to power this, and if I were to get an 800 watt amp thats 2 channel, does that mean i can run peak two RF HE2 subs? im lookign for a second one, so can i get a 2 channel amp now and run the one sub on one channel, or does it even work that way-- this is obviously my first system

id ask my homie with the shop, but hes in iraq until august :uh:


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

there are pyle 800x2 amps on ebay for 50 bucks, yeah thats not much money but ive heard Pyle isnt too bad


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@May 30 2005, 10:09 AM
> *there are pyle 800x2 amps on ebay for 50 bucks, yeah thats not much money but ive heard Pyle isnt too bad
> [snapback]3200110[/snapback]​*


your retarded.....you can't make that connection? a big amp for under 100 bux? you need help, and no pyle isn't that bad, its HORRIBLE, just paperweights, thats all pyle products are, i wouldn't even recomend them to a highschooler.


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

then what should I look for, i dont have that much cash man i cant help that i dont have 1000 bucks at a time to spend on my sound system


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

whatever happened to helping someone who doesnt know what to do!? i thought lowriding was a family thing, like help a homie out, not calling everyone stupid, i dont know anything about doing this and my homie whos helpin me with it is in IRAQ man, i cant help that, i thought id get some help, not some BS


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@May 30 2005, 12:22 PM
> *whatever happened to helping someone who doesnt know what to do!? i thought lowriding was a family thing, like help a homie out, not calling everyone stupid, i dont know anything about doing this and my homie whos helpin me with it is in IRAQ man, i cant help that, i thought id get some help, not some BS
> [snapback]3200193[/snapback]​*


You will soon learn who to NOT pay any attention to on this forum...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@May 30 2005, 10:22 AM
> *whatever happened to helping someone who doesnt know what to do!? i thought lowriding was a family thing, like help a homie out, not calling everyone stupid, i dont know anything about doing this and my homie whos helpin me with it is in IRAQ man, i cant help that, i thought id get some help, not some BS
> [snapback]3200193[/snapback]​*


does this look like the lowriding section? faulk no....lol

in time you'll get help, gotta learn the basics first...


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 30 2005, 09:17 AM
> *i wouldn't even recomend them to a highschooler.
> [snapback]3200161[/snapback]​*


im going for my license 2morrow man, im only 16. i thought y'all would wanna help a kid whos learning about lowriding, i live in a small college town where lowriders are pretty hard to find (TWIZTED STYLZ PA CHAPTER ROLLS OUT HERE THO) i wanna be one of the few, im into this man people at school hate on me for it-- theres lifted trucks everywhere out here (shrinkage problems  ) and i wanna be one of the only ones rolling low and throwin sparks


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 30 2005, 09:27 AM
> *in time you'll get help, gotta learn the  basics first...
> [snapback]3200228[/snapback]​*


why do you think im on here, and if i gotta learn the basics, what are they


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

the force is strong in this one, i sense bad things within him, hatred, saddness, sony.


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

panasonic, and the way you talk i woulda thought you were some OG or somethin, man when did you graduate, last year!?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@May 30 2005, 10:34 AM
> *panasonic, and the way you talk i woulda thought you were some OG or somethin, man when did you graduate, last year!?
> [snapback]3200275[/snapback]​*


actually, i did graduate from hs last year....lol class of 2004


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

but thats not going to change the fact i've been in car audio for almost 10 years now...


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

haha owned

then why is it so hard to help me out, im JUST starting


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

wait you've been doing car audio since you were 9-10 years old?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@May 30 2005, 10:37 AM
> *haha owned
> 
> then why is it so hard to help me out, im JUST starting
> [snapback]3200292[/snapback]​*


there's soo much crap in it, i'm still learning, and like i said, i been into it for 10 years now, started off with car stereo equipment in my bedroom, and still got car audio in the bedroom.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@May 30 2005, 12:37 PM
> *haha owned
> [snapback]3200292[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

haha, well what should I know that i dont, you said i need to learn basics... such as


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@May 30 2005, 10:38 AM
> *wait you've been doing car audio since you were 9-10 years old?
> [snapback]3200296[/snapback]​*


thats correct....started off with my first pair of car audio subs when i was 9, then put together some 4x6's and 6x9's in custom box's in my bedroom, got a power converter and hooked up a head unit in there, along with a cheap 100 watts x2 mtx amp...ahh the good old days


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

wow, wish i woulda started that early... i got into lowriding/minitruckin when i was... 14? i was into riceburners since like 12 AND NO NOT BECAUSE OF F&F or 2F2F... before that-- and now im into lookin good on the corner, and bein heard before seen


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

lets put it this way, with my current setup in my bedroom, were talking about just the bedroom here, my neighbors 2 houses down can hear me.....lol, i almost feel sorry for my new neighbors that just moved in next door, before them it was a model home.....


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

would I blow my sub if i used this amp for one? 

my peak is 400w. and bridged this puts out 300...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...7976524141&rd=1


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

is visionik good? If i didnt bridge this would 2 12inch subs 200rms hit hard enough

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...7976157343&rd=1


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

is visionik good? If i didnt bridge this would 2 12inch subs 200rms hit hard enough

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...7976157343&rd=1


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

visonik*


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

visonik sux, i'd go with mtx roadthunder series equipment before i go with visonik, at least i know mtx will hit..


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

now that i found what your talking about, look up the mtx 942, puts out about 900 watts at 4 ohms x 1 channel


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

that would blow my sub tho, i wont have a second one right away so id be running one channel and its 200rms


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 30 2005, 03:10 PM
> *visonik sux, i'd go with mtx roadthunder series equipment before i go with visonik, at least i know mtx will hit..
> [snapback]3201082[/snapback]​*


the visonik 4000 ain't no chump. so to say they suck is a pretty vague statment.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@May 31 2005, 11:45 AM
> *that would blow my sub tho, i wont have a second one right away so id be running one channel and its 200rms
> [snapback]3204547[/snapback]​*


you said you needed 800 watts rms?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 30 2005, 03:10 PM
> *visonik sux, i'd go with mtx roadthunder series equipment before i go with visonik, at least i know mtx will hit..
> [snapback]3201082[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

what about crunch audio, i could power 2 12s with this i think, correct me if im wrong 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

or this? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...ssPageName=WD1V


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

you can power 2 12's with anything, its the question of wheather its clean power, and enough power, and what kind of 12's.


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

right, well would this hit my rms? and which of those 2 would be best


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

and would i be able 2 run my rms for one sub w/ one channel, cuz ill be starting w/ one sub with the intention of 2, hence im looking for a good 2 channel amp that will hold rms for both


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

this is prolly the amp that will fit your needs, or at least one of the options, but its a little pricey for your budget, well worth the money though http://www.cardomain.com/item/MTXTA7402


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

and here's option number 2 http://www.cardomain.com/item/MTX801D


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

those are both too much... the best i have 2 work w/ is 100 bucks-- so help me find something that will work and wont break my wallet... check ebay


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 30 2005, 09:27 AM
> *does this look like the lowriding section? faulk no....lol
> 
> in time you'll get help, gotta learn the  basics first...
> [snapback]3200228[/snapback]​*



mebbe you should take your own advice


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@May 31 2005, 03:57 PM
> *mebbe you should take your own advice
> [snapback]3205447[/snapback]​*


nutrider attacks again, why don't you go leach on someone else already.


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

anyone else wanna help me? i need an amp that will run my 12 inch RF Punch at its rms (200) on one channel with another channel that will run a second one (when i get it :uh: )... it can have more than 200 on each channel just not 2 much more... dont wanna blow subs


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

double post :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@May 31 2005, 04:27 PM
> *anyone else wanna help me? i need an amp that will run my 12 inch RF Punch at its rms (200) on one channel with another channel that will run a second one (when i get it :uh: )... it can have more than 200 on each channel just not 2 much more... dont wanna blow subs
> [snapback]3205514[/snapback]​*


eh, that second amp i recomended will give your sub 400 rms right now, then when you get the other one, you can lower your ohms to 2 ohms, and it will push out 800 watts rms...


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

my subs are 200rms and 400 peak, theyd blow... and i dont have 270 bucks for the sixth time


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@May 31 2005, 10:19 PM
> *my subs are 200rms and 400 peak, theyd blow... and i dont have 270 bucks for the sixth time
> [snapback]3206642[/snapback]​*


You have to understand, he's a tad slow...


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

oh really? :twak:

hey brian why dont you gimme a suggestion...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@Jun 1 2005, 06:48 AM
> *oh really?  :twak:
> 
> hey brian why dont you gimme a suggestion...
> [snapback]3208230[/snapback]​*


Because obviously I don't have one perhaps?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@May 31 2005, 08:19 PM
> *my subs are 200rms and 400 peak, theyd blow... and i dont have 270 bucks for the sixth time
> [snapback]3206642[/snapback]​*


well then, have fun finding an amp worth a damn.


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

brian had no trouble finding me a few... RF and MTX, im bidding on the MTX


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@Jun 3 2005, 05:00 PM
> *brian had no trouble finding me a few... RF and MTX, im bidding on the MTX
> [snapback]3220106[/snapback]​*


Old school style...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 3 2005, 04:35 PM
> *Old school style...
> [snapback]3220427[/snapback]​*


well gee, wish i woulda known you were gonna go the ebay route, but i think everyone should go that route, stores want too damn much money for amps anymore, and stores can include but aren't limited to soundomain.com, crutchfield.com ect.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 3 2005, 08:16 PM
> *well gee, wish i woulda known you were gonna go the ebay route, but i think everyone should go that route, stores want too damn much money for amps anymore, and stores can include but aren't limited to soundomain.com, crutchfield.com ect.
> [snapback]3220975[/snapback]​*


ebay is the shit..warranties are overrated anyhow


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

just save up a little more money homie...then get an amp that will fit your subs needs


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Jun 3 2005, 09:46 PM
> *just save up a little more money homie...then get an amp that will fit your subs needs
> [snapback]3221088[/snapback]​*


I have him taken care of, no worries...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@Jun 3 2005, 05:00 PM
> *brian had no trouble finding me a few...  im bidding on the MTX
> [snapback]3220106[/snapback]​*


And you just won it too!


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

paid for man, paid for uffin: heh cant wait to get it in


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 3 2005, 06:40 PM
> *ebay is the shit..warranties are overrated anyhow
> [snapback]3221067[/snapback]​*


im an ebayholic... i get everything there, almost NO problems... some sick deals 2-- this guy i know paid 200 for an audiobahn 12... hahaha it blew today hes running a jensen 600 lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 3 2005, 07:40 PM
> *ebay is the shit..warranties are overrated anyhow
> [snapback]3221067[/snapback]​*


agreed, i've never had to use a warranty


----------



## skirtn66belair (Apr 18, 2002)

Cool what did you get?? I would like to see.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skirtn66belair_@Jun 3 2005, 11:20 PM
> *Cool what did you get??  I would like to see.
> [snapback]3221522[/snapback]​*


Ohh, Ohh! I know, I know, but I'm not sayin'!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

show some pictures, or a link to the auction at least....something


----------



## skirtn66belair (Apr 18, 2002)

LoL. Its cool ya can keep it a secret i was just wondering.


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

uffin: oldschool power uffin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@Jun 4 2005, 11:19 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and when your done with it, can i buy it?....lol seriously though


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 4 2005, 01:49 PM
> *and when your done with it, can i buy it?....lol seriously though
> [snapback]3223510[/snapback]​*


No, because I'm gonna buy if he sells it...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 4 2005, 11:51 AM
> *No, because I'm gonna buy if he sells it...
> [snapback]3223516[/snapback]​*


ok...when your done with it....lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 4 2005, 01:52 PM
> *ok...when your done with it....lol
> [snapback]3223520[/snapback]​*


I don't sell my old school audio equipment once I own it...
I have to many vehicles that I'm always needing equipment for...


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

i guess you found me a winner brian uffin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@Jun 4 2005, 02:22 PM
> *i guess you found me a winner brian uffin:
> [snapback]3223641[/snapback]​*


Yeah, it's Aaron approved... :cheesy:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ninetytwosuz_@Jun 4 2005, 01:19 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i sold a amp like this to a kid down the block for $20.00 . who got ripped ?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Jun 4 2005, 02:29 PM
> *i sold a amp like this to a kid down the block for $20.00 . who got ripped ?
> [snapback]3223669[/snapback]​*


" like this " is NOT the same thing as " this same amp "
Not every MTX amp is as good as all the others...
If it was worth twenty dollars to you and worth twenty dollars to him, neither of you got ripped...


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 4 2005, 11:24 AM
> *Yeah, it's Aaron approved...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3223645[/snapback]​*


i cant believe it either! :biggrin:


----------



## skirtn66belair (Apr 18, 2002)

How do you know which MTX is good?


----------



## skirtn66belair (Apr 18, 2002)

Whats the specs on that one?


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

basically im bridging it for 200 watts, which is the rms on the Rockford Fosgate 12 im running, so im set-- all i need is my interior IN my car HAHAHA its gutted, im redoing it all yes yes pics will be up when im done


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by skirtn66belair_@Jun 5 2005, 12:11 AM
> *How do you know which MTX is good?
> [snapback]3225185[/snapback]​*


Having fifteen years in the mobile audio field is what helps me...


----------



## skirtn66belair (Apr 18, 2002)

Yea I guess that will help


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

To answer your question.....Can I run 1 sub on a 2 channel amp? The answer is Yes.....You could even bridge it and get the max. out of the amp.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

To answer your question.....Can I run 1 sub on a 2 channel amp? The answer is Yes.....You could even bridge it and get the max. out of the amp.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

To answer your question.....Can I run 1 sub on a 2 channel amp? The answer is Yes.....You could even bridge it and get the max. out of the amp.


----------



## ninetytwosuz (Mar 22, 2005)

nice triple post


----------

